# Fare Alert



## Lloyd Jones (Dec 12, 2017)

Almost every trip I look at for next year (May/June) has a 'Fare Alert'. Have they stopped Seniors Discounts or is that school holiday time in America ?

Many thanks.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 12, 2017)

They are reducing the senior discount and upping the age to qualify to 65 (there’s a thread discussing these changes)

If there is a saver gate available and you had selected Senior for the discount, it’s letting you know that the saver fare is less than the regular fare minus the discount.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks very much.


----------

